# Peeing in Snuggle Bag



## ElleBlondie (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm a first-time hedgehog mom and got Elvis when he was about 6 1/2 weeks old. He's now 9 months and is still peeing in his snuggle bag. I've tried the litter pan underneath his wheel but he never seemed to figure it out and would just poop and pee all over his cage. I've read that hedgies usually pick a potty spot, but my little guy still goes everywhere. Some mornings I even find poop in his food bowl! Just wondering if he's still considered a baby and this is something he'll grow out of or if I just have a messy little hedgie.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Even though he may not be full grown, he's still considered an adult. 

Are you putting him back after he pees on you? He may be associating peeing on you with getting put back. 

I have an adult, she just turned 10 months old today, that would pee on me constantly. What I had to start doing was putting her in an empty play pen so it would force her to move around and she would go to the bathroom. Just this past week, she hasn't been pottying in her playpen or on me. Very proud momma moment. 

Give this a try, if it works yay! If not, you may just have a messy hedgehog.:-?


----------



## ElleBlondie (Apr 28, 2014)

He's been very good about not peeing on me or his dad anymore, but he is peeing in his bag when I put him in his cage for the night. When I take him out the next day, the bag is sometimes soaked with pee and he's still inside : (


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Oh! That is different. Um, yeah, I don't know about that one. Maybe try using something besides the sleeping bag, like a shirt or just a cut piece of fleece.


----------

